# Dual Tuner Bracket



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone seen a dual tuner bracket for 2 drives anywhere. I have a dual tuner with 2 drives in it (case is off and it is just sitting thier) and i would like to close it up. Now that DT has been out for a while i figured someone might have seen one on a site somewhere.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

What model Tivo do you have? There are different types of brackets required depending on the series and model Tivo you have. Check either the weaknees or 9th Tee websites for Tivo drive brackets.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> What model Tivo do you have? There are different types of brackets required depending on the series and model Tivo you have. Check either the weaknees or 9th Tee websites for Tivo drive brackets.


dual tuner model


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

As far as I know there is no bracket for dual drives available for the dual tuner tivos at this time.

This said I think I read in a post somewhere that weakness is working on one but it is not available yet.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

http://www.auctionnook.com/catalog/...kit/product_info.php/cPath/53/products_id/213


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

buddhawood said:


> http://www.auctionnook.com/catalog/...kit/product_info.php/cPath/53/products_id/213


Do you have any idea where the cooling fan sits?

Also can anyone vouch for this site?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

With 300G and sometimes 400G drives for about $100 why go through a two drive setup unless you need more than 440 hours. The TiVo will run more reliable and cooler with one drive.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

lessd said:


> With 300G and sometimes 400G drives for about $100 why go through a two drive setup unless you need more than 440 hours. The TiVo will run more reliable and cooler with one drive.


already have it setup fully (just have the cover off tilla bracket came out).

got 2 - 300 G drives in it and got each drive for like 60 bucks at a computer show by me (nice seagates with big warrenty)


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

tomm1079 said:


> Do you have any idea where the cooling fan sits?
> 
> Also can anyone vouch for this site?


I think the fan is just a replacement, not an additional one.

I've purchased a couple of things from Auctionnook w/o any problems. They also sell a lot of stuff on ebay. Here's their feedback.
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=auctionnook&iid=


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

mick66 said:


> I think the fan is just a replacement, not an additional one.
> 
> I've purchased a couple of things from Auctionnook w/o any problems. They also sell a lot of stuff on ebay. Here's their feedback.
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=auctionnook&iid=


Thanks for the info. Great feedback for them. I think ill try this out...


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

OK i ordered one. I will let everyone know how it is.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> dual tuner model


That tells me absolutely nothing about what kind of Tivo you have. All DirecTivos are dual tuner models and two-drive brackets have been available for them for several years. If you're talking about a standalone model then we need to have that info (also, an exact model number would be extremely helpful).


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> That tells me absolutely nothing about what kind of Tivo you have. All DirecTivos are dual tuner models and two-drive brackets have been available for them for several years. If you're talking about a standalone model then we need to have that info (also, an exact model number would be extremely helpful).


It sounds like you are oblivious to the fact that TiVo has a model *called* the "Dual Tuner", or DT for short. That's actually the model name. It's a 649.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> That tells me absolutely nothing about what kind of Tivo you have. All DirecTivos are dual tuner models and two-drive brackets have been available for them for several years.


I have never heard of someone calling a DirecTiVo unit a "dual tuner model". That would be ..... unnatural.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> I have never heard of someone calling a DirecTiVo unit a "dual tuner model".


That's funny, I hear it called that all the time in other forums. DirecTivo models have had dual tuners for years and, until recently, were the only DVRs available in that configuration. Now many of the CableCo DVRs and Dish DVRs have dual tuners so it has become quite commonplace in the market.



> It sounds like you are oblivious to the fact that TiVo has a model called the "Dual Tuner", or DT for short. That's actually the model name. It's a 649.


Guilty as charged. I don't keep up with standalone Tivo models and was unaware that there was such an animal, hence my confusion on the matter. I was actually looking for the model number to be able to identify what the OP was referring to. As I said, calling it a dual tuner model meant absolutely nothing to me, at least not in a definitive sense.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> That tells me absolutely nothing about what kind of Tivo you have. All DirecTivos are dual tuner models and two-drive brackets have been available for them for several years. If you're talking about a standalone model then we need to have that info (also, an exact model number would be extremely helpful).


There are only two dual tuner TiVo models.
TCD649080
TCD649180
The exact model number is irrelevant as they have identical hardware with the exception of the capacity of the hard drive.

DirecTv Tivos are not actually TiVos.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

mick66 said:


> DirecTv Tivos are not actually TiVos.


huh?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> DirecTv Tivos are not actually TiVos.


What the heck ever gave you that notion? I assume you are referring to the latest R15 DTV DVRs which are not, as you say, Tivos. All other DTV DVRs issued prior to the R15 are most definitely Tivos.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Here we go again with the debate that Directivos are not really Tivos but just Directv recievers running Tivo software.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I will let you all know how this works.

Tom


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

tomm1079 said:


> OK i ordered one. I will let everyone know how it is.


That would be great, and also if you can provide information on where the fan would sit.

My biggest complaint and one reasond I did not purchase the bracket is the very poor and lacking photos on the site....you cannot see much at all.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

supasta said:


> That would be great, and also if you can provide information on where the fan would sit.
> 
> My biggest complaint and one reasond I did not purchase the bracket is the very poor and lacking photos on the site....you cannot see much at all.


i did not get the extra fan. Once i have it in i will take a look at it and see where i can put one (if i even need one). I will do tempature comparisions to for you. it said it was already shipped...


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

supasta said:


> That would be great, and also if you can provide information on where the fan would sit.
> 
> My biggest complaint and one reasond I did not purchase the bracket is the very poor and lacking photos on the site....you cannot see much at all.


Not sure what you need to see. The picture shows two drives mounted, how many more pictures does it take to show you that? Found this message from someone who purchased the bracket, he seemed happy with it.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Im an not saying that photo was not enough, what I said was that it was a poor photo - quality of the photo is poor. Also, a photo of the sole bracket NOT mounted might be interesting to see and mabye a photo of the fan mount/fan installed. The possibilities are endless....


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

The bracket should be very similar, if not identical, to the single tuner bracket, which has more pictures on the website.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> What the heck ever gave you that notion? I assume you are referring to the latest R15 DTV DVRs which are not, as you say, Tivos. All other DTV DVRs issued prior to the R15 are most definitely Tivos.


Now that's funny.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Here we go again with the debate that Directivos are not really Tivos but just Directv recievers running Tivo software.


To be accurate, they are really two DirecTV receivers and a Tivo in one box. The circuitry is just combined on a single circuit board and there is no D/A and A/D conversion taking place between them, only at the output. There should be no debate here. If you look inside the box you'll see LSICs (Large Scale Integrated Circuits) with the Tivo logo on them. That pretty much makes the box officially a Tivo since you won't find them in any other piece of electronics.

I think someone's getting the Comcast/Motorola DVRs confused with an actual Tivo. Those DVRs were not designed as Tivos from the ground up but Tivo is developing their software to be used on the Motorola platform.


> Now that's funny.


Glad you find the truth amusing. Everyone should have a sense of humor.  I'd be curious to know what you believe actually makes a Tivo a Tivo, especially since you don't seem to own any of the DirecTV models.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I received the bracket today from Auction Nook

http://www.auctionnook.com/catalog/...products_id/213

So far the tempature still says "Normal" (damn u 7.3). This is about 8 hours later.

This "bracket" is a metal one that extend from the normal hard drive screws and over the motherboard. you then connect the other hard drive to the other side and it hovers over the mother board. Seemed really stable after install (i honstly was not sure about it at first) but so far so good.

installation was SUPER easy. I even had an extra fan laying aorund and i jimmy rigged it to the front of the DT to add a 2nd fan.

Enjoy....


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> Here we go again with the debate that Directivos are not really Tivos but just Directv recievers running Tivo software.


On paper that is the case, for the purpose of servcie contracts and support responsibilites and such.

In reality, at the hardware level, DirecTV TiVos are mostly TiVos with DriecTV tuners.


----------

